# blueprint



## Ambrose (Aug 12, 2010)

Στη σύγχρονη χρήση, το blueprint αποδίδεται στα Ελληνικά ως σχέδιο, πρότυπο κλπ, χρησιμοποιείται και μεταφορικά (ως το πρότυπο ή αρχικό σχέδιο ενός πράγματος) και είναι κάτι τέτοιο:






Αντιθέτως, η κυανοτυπία είναι πρωτίστως φωτογραφική τεχνική (cyanotype) και είναι κάτι τέτοιο:





Τα δύο έχουν κοινή προέλευση, αλλά σήμερα πλέον είναι εντελώς διακριτά. Την πατάνε και η Magenta και το Gword, και μαζί τους και οι υποτιτλιστές.


----------



## nickel (Aug 12, 2010)

Καλημέρα. Το GWord γράφει:
*blueprint* ουσ. (φωτ.) κυανοτυπία | (μεταφ.) σχέδιο, προσχέδιο, σχεδιάγραμμα, πρόγραμμα. 

Το _blueprint _έχει άμεση σχέση με την _cyanotype_ και δεν είναι απλώς η αγγλική λέξη για το ελληνογαλλικό _cyanotype_. Στο λήμμα της Wikipedia διαβάζουμε:
The blueprint process is essentially the cyanotype process developed by the British astronomer John Herschel in 1842. [...] The diazo document copying process progressively took over from blueprint during the period 1935 to 1950. Traditional blueprints have largely been replaced by more modern, less expensive printing methods and digital displays. In the early 1940s, cyanotype blueprint began to be supplanted by diazo prints or whiteprints, which have blue lines on a white background; thus these drawings are also called blue-lines or bluelines.

Σε κείμενο της ΕΕ (για τεχνολογικές αρχαιολογίες...) διαβάζω:
*Other* This subheading includes *blueprinters* and *diazocopiers* which are used for copying translucent originals onto photosensitive paper. As a result of light passing through the translucent original, the diazo compound or the photosensitive iron salts in the copying paper are broken down in the illuminated areas. The non-illuminated areas are rendered visible by developing. These apparatus normally provide bluish copies in which the individual lines are not quite as sharp as the original. This subheading also includes contact type machines and thermo copying apparatus.
*Άλλες* Στην παρούσα διάκριση περιλαμβάνονται οι συσκευές *κυανοτυπίας* και *διαζωτυπίας* που χρησιμοποιούνται για τη λήψη αντιγράφων, σε φωτοευαίσθητο χαρτί, από πρωτότυπα σε ημιδιαφανές χαρτί. Για το σκοπό αυτό το ημιδιαφανές πρωτότυπο εκτίθεται αρχικά σε πηγή φωτός, οπότε οι διαζωνικές ενώσεις ή τα φωτοευαίσθητα άλατα σιδήρου του χαρτιού αποσυντίθενται στα σημεία που έχουν εκτεθεί στο φως. Τα σημεία που δεν έχουν εκτεθεί στο φως καθίστανται ορατά με την εμφάνιση. Γενικά, οι συσκευές αυτές παρέχουν αντίγραφα ελαφρώς κυανά που δεν είναι τόσο ευδιάκριτα όσο το πρωτότυπο. Στην παρούσα διάκριση υπάγονται επίσης τα μηχανήματα αντιγραφής με επαφή και οι συσκευές θερμοαντιγραφής.​
Ανήκει κανονικά σε μια άλλη εποχή η γνήσια _κυανοτυπία_. Το πώς λέγονται σήμερα τα σχέδια με τις λευκές γραμμές πάνω σε μπλε φόντο δεν ξέρω. Αν πάντως κάποιος υποτιτλιστής τα ονόμασε _κυανοτυπίες_ από λάθος, θα είναι ένα λάθος που θα ήθελα να επικροτήσω. Διότι όποιος μεταφράζει το _blueprint_ οτιδήποτε απλούστερο από την _κυανοτυπία_ στερεί την ελληνική γλώσσα από μια ωραία λέξη.


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 12, 2010)

nickel said:


> Ανήκει κανονικά σε μια άλλη εποχή η γνήσια _κυανοτυπία_. Το πώς λέγονται σήμερα τα σχέδια με τις λευκές γραμμές πάνω σε μπλε φόντο δεν ξέρω. Αν πάντως κάποιος υποτιτλιστής τα ονόμασε _κυανοτυπίες_ από λάθος, θα είναι ένα λάθος που θα ήθελα να επικροτήσω. Διότι όποιος μεταφράζει το _blueprint_ οτιδήποτε απλούστερο από την _κυανοτυπία_ στερεί την ελληνική γλώσσα από μια ωραία λέξη.



Όχι, θα με συγχωρέσεις Nickel, αλλά διαφωνώ κάθετα μαζί σου. Όπως είπα είχαν κοινή προέλευση, αλλά είναι τελείως διαφορετικά πράγματα. Καταρχήν, υπάρχουν και σήμερα άνθρωποι που κάνουν κυανοτυπίες! Στα Ελληνικά, όταν λέει κάποιος κυανοτυπία καταλαβαίνει τις φωτογραφίες. Τίποτα άλλο. 

Όσον αφορά τα εν λόγω σχέδια με τις λευκές γραμμές σε μπλε φόντο, υπάρχουν ακόμα; Επίσης, τόσο η Wikipedia, όσο και τα λεξικά, κάνουν τη συγκεκριμένη διάκριση (διαφοροποίηση μεταξύ κυανοτυπίας & σχεδίου). Ενώ τα ευρήματα στο Google επιβεβαιώνουν με συντριπτική πλειοψηφία του λόγου το αληθές. Όταν λέμε blueprint αναφερόμαστε πλέον σε οποιοδήποτε σχέδιο ή πρότυπο (βλ. οποιοδήποτε καλό λεξικό και τη Wikipedia). Αυτό πώς θα το ονομάσουμε; Κυανοτυπία;

Οπότε, όποιος χρησιμοποιεί τη λέξη κυανοτυπία ως απόδοση του blueprint (το οποίο χρησιμοποιείται και μεταφορικά, όπως είπα), για μένα κάνει γκάφα και μάλιστα χοντρή.

Μπορούμε να ανοίξουμε νέο νήμα με αυτή τη συζήτηση; Και σε παρακαλώ μη βάλεις blueprint=κυανοτυπία στον τίτλο. :)


----------



## nickel (Aug 12, 2010)

Έγινε (νήμα).

Όταν το _blueprint_ είναι ένα απλό οποιοδήποτε κυριολεκτικό ή μεταφορικό σχέδιο και μεταφράζεται _κυανοτυπία_, έχουμε ένα προφανές λάθος. Όταν το σχέδιο έχει μπλε γραμμές πάνω σε λευκό ή λευκές πάνω σε μπλε, δεν θα με πειράξει καθόλου αν το δω να ονομάζεται _κυανοτυπία_. Αυτό εννοούσα. Ακόμα κι αν πρόκειται για αναβίωση παλαιού όρου.


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 12, 2010)

Στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση μιλούσε για πυρηνικά και κατασκευαστικά σχέδια, οπότε η κυανοτυπία του παλιού καιρού (πριν από το 40) δεν έπαιζε. Σήμερα, όλα τα σχέδια αυτού του τύπου είναι από κομπιούτερ και CAD, οπότε το μπλε έχει πάει περίπατο.


----------



## stazybohorn (Aug 12, 2010)

κυανοφωτοτυπία, κατά το γνωστό αμαρτωλό σχολικό βιβλίο με τους διαποδιαμορφωτές, τους πτυκτούς δίσκους και _την_ Elisha Gray...


----------



## nickel (Aug 12, 2010)

Πού το θυμήθηκες!
http://www.mallidis.20m.com/glossary.html


Αυτά τα φωτοαντίγραφα των αρχιτεκτονικών σχεδίων πώς τα έλεγε η πιάτσα;


----------



## Zazula (Aug 13, 2010)

Εμείς πάντως τα _blueprints_ τα λέγαμε *κατασκευαστικά σχέδια*.


----------



## nickel (Aug 13, 2010)

Την ονομασία της μεθόδου παραγωγής φωτοαντιγράφων προσπαθώ να θυμηθώ. Πείτε μου, αυτές δεν είναι οι φωτοτυπίες αμμωνίας;


----------



## Zazula (Aug 13, 2010)

Ναι, νομίζω αμμωνίας τις λέγαμε, και μάλιστα οι παλιοί μάστορες μας προγκάγανε αν αποκαλούσαμε «φωτοτυπία» την ξηρογραφική μέθοδο («Φωτοαντίγραφο είναι!» μας έλεγαν, «φωτοτυπία είναι μόνο αυτό για τα σχέδια!»), κι έχω βραχυκυκλώσει τώρα που προσπαθώ να θυμηθώ πού στο καλό κόλλαγε το diazo (αν, τελικά, είχε κάποια σχέση — που μπορεί και να κάνω λάθος).

ΥΓ Την πρότασή μου στο #8 την έκανα για το νήμα γενικά (μαλλαλόγια για την απόδοση του _blueprint_), κι όχι ως απάντηση στο δικό σου που είχε προηγηθεί. :)


----------



## nickel (Aug 13, 2010)

Οι διαζωτυπίες είναι οι «αμμωνίες». 

Τσάκωσα κι αυτό:
*Ηλιογραφία*
ή φωτοτυπία. Μέθοδος φωτογραφική, ανάλογη προς την κυανογραφία, που χρησιμοποιείται για την άμεση αναπαραγωγή σχεδίων σε χαρτί. Το χαρτί είναι ευαισθητοποιημένο με θειικό σίδηρο, χλωριούχο σίδηρο και ταρταρικό οξύ. Η εμφάνιση γίνεται με πλύση ύδατος μετά την έκθεση στο ηλιακό φως. Σήμερα η φωτοτυπία γίνεται σε χαρτί ξηράς εμφάνισης με ατμούς αμμωνίας, που ευαισθητοποιείται με οργανικές ουσίες, φαινόλες και νιτρικό οξύ. Αντίθετα από την κυανογραφία, που το σχέδιο είναι λευκό σε κυανό πεδίο, στη φωτοτυπία το σχέδιο τυπώνεται με μαύρο χρώμα σε λευκό πεδίο. ​


----------



## Zazula (Aug 13, 2010)

Άρα είχα δίκιο, ε;


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 13, 2010)

Άρα, μήπως μπορούν τα σχέδια να αποκαλούνται με τον όρο "κυανογραφία", ώστε να αφήνουν ελεύθερο το πεδίο της "κυανοτυπίας" για τη φωτογραφική τεχνική που αναφέρει ο Αμβρόσιος;


----------



## nickel (Aug 13, 2010)

Μπα, αργά σκεφτήκαμε να παίξουμε με τις ορολογίες παρωχημένων τεχνολογιών. Αν χρειάστηκαν τόσες ώρες για να θυμηθώ τις αμμωνίες, που ήταν ό,τι το πιο κοινό πριν έρθουν τα πλότερ και τα Autocad (δεύτερο μισό της δεκαετίας του 1980)...


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 13, 2010)

Εγώ νομίζω ότι μπορούμε άνετα να μιλήσουμε για _σχέδια_ (ακόμα και κατασκευαστικά που λέει ο Ζάζουλα) και για _πρότυπα_ (γιατί έχει και αυτή τη σημασία) και να κρατήσουμε την κυανοφωτοτυπία όταν αναφερόμαστε στα σχέδια εκείνης της εποχής. 

ΟΙ κυανοτυπίες έχουν το δικό τους cyanotype άλλωστε.


----------



## nickel (Sep 4, 2012)

Λέω να βάλω στον τίτλο:

blueprint = (κατασκευαστικό) σχέδιο, προσχέδιο | (φωτ., παλαιότ.) κυανοτυπία | (μτφ.) σχέδιο, προσχέδιο, σχεδιάγραμμα, πρότυπο, υπόδειγμα, πρόγραμμα +μπούσουλας, οδηγός

Ενστάσεις;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 4, 2012)

Δεν είναι ένσταση, απλώς αναρωτιέμαι αν στα μεταφορικά μπορεί καμιά φορά να αποτελεί και έναν _μπούσουλα_.


----------



## nickel (Sep 4, 2012)

Ναι, και θυμήθηκα που ήθελα να βάλω και τον «οδηγό», που χρησιμοποιεί ενίοτε και η ΕΕ.


----------



## Elsa (Sep 4, 2012)

Στο δικό μου μυαλό, η φράση _(κατασκευαστικό) σχέδιο, προσχέδιο_, περιέχει αντίφαση, αλλά αφού μιλάμε για μια τεχνική που δεν υπάρχει πια, δεν ξέρω αν έχει νόημα η συζήτηση. 
Zaz, θυμάσαι τα _αδιάσταλτα_;


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 20, 2020)

Αναβίωση νήματος:

Πώς θα μεταφράζατε το genetic blueprint; The sequence of the human genome represents our *genetic blueprint*.


----------



## nickel (Jan 20, 2020)

Τι θα έλεγες για το *γενετικό σχεδιάγραμμα*;


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 20, 2020)

Μάλλον αυτό θα πρέπει να έχει καθιερωθεί.


----------

